# Laptop under 40000 with good battery!



## prankie (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

1) What is your budget? 40k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info). - India or Thailand (if cheaper)

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? NA


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? MS Office, Photoshop, Internet Browsing

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both? - Will be taking it to places, so good battery is a must.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games? - NA

8) How many hours of battery life do you need? - 4-8hrs More the better

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK? - Not necessary

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer? 1080p if possible in this budget

MOST IMP THING: I need International warranty.

Please give ur suggestions ASAP need to decide soon.

Thanks
Prankie


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Acer Timeline series have very good backup (8 hours claimed).
See Battery Life section here: [notebookcheck.net]. It ran for 12 hours in "Reader" mode, 2 hours 21 minutes in high performance mode.
Note: The version reviewed there was the TG variant, i.e. with discrete NVIDIA graphics. The one with Intel HD graphics only should give similar, if not better, results.

Acer TimelineX 5830T: *35k*: Intel 2nd gen Core i3, 3GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Intel HD graphics, W7HB: [flipkart.com]. Best of all, the page also states that it has *1 year International Travellers' Warranty*.
You can replace the 1GB RAM stick with a 2GB or 4GB; they're quite cheap these days.

If you want dedicated graphics for gaming, then this version has the NVIDIA GT540M: *38.5k*: [flipkart.com].

One downside is that the battery is not user replaceable.
1080p *and* excellent battery life might be difficult to find here.


----------



## prankie (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^^
Thanks for your suggestion  but the review version has core i5 processor whereas, this one has 2nd gen core i3. Rest of the configuration is fine. Any more options please?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 16, 2012)

Have a look at this:
Samsung Series 3 NP300E5Z-S07IN
It gives a battery backup of around 6hrs.The build quality is also good.
And is much better than the dell Inspiron considering its price

But International warranty is not there in this I think.

And you won't be getting a Full HD display in that budget.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 16, 2012)

prankie said:


> ^^^^
> Thanks for your suggestion  but the review version has core i5 processor whereas, this one has 2nd gen core i3. Rest of the configuration is fine. Any more options please?



Well, the i5 version is also available but I didn't mention that as its over your budget. Anyway, here you go: *46.3k*: [flipkart.com]

If you can extend your budget, you can also have a look at the Dell XPS series and choose a 9 cell battery while ordering. But I don't think its worth it.

Most of ASUS' laptops have 1 year "global limited on-site" warranty, but they don't have laptops with exceptional battery backup like Acer.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

Up your budget (53k) and go for CB45 mate, you won't regret. 

Check my review for it.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^^
Sujay you asking a person to increase his budget from ~40k to 53K!!!!
I agree that CB45 is a great laptop but it is not in the budget of OP


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 25, 2012)

I actually insisted on Sony due to its hassle free international warranty, and he also mentioned he needs 1080p, so thought better to mention, rest his decision.


----------

